# Morocco - wild camping spot



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Here: http://g.co/maps/uv845 then zoom out ...and out ... and out ... and


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow thats one really wild spot  

Antonia


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't the airport noisy ????


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Anyone selling icecream on the beach ?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have to queue to get a pitch there??


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*wow wild camping*

I will let you know if Ice cream is sold there, pics look good,will be going down that way after leaving DDT in Feb with any luck, don't know how far we can get but definitely not to Dakar, will probably get back in April some time so will let you all Know then


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll be a year behind you jonse (


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*maroc*

Got to get there yet


----------



## corbine (Mar 7, 2012)

*dahkla*

hi sub fiver-you caught any courbine or sar off the beach there yet?-im heading that way at the end of the month-passing ahkfennir and tarfaya-all ok down there?  cheers-corbs


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Morocco*

Well we got to Tarfaya last weekend after a great drive down the coast passing all the fishermen perched on the clifftops along the way.
Tarfaya really isnt much of a destination apart from the shipwrecked ferry on the beach at the other side of the town and the reasonably priced lunch in one of the local restaurants.
The drive down from Agadir to Tiznit via Tafraout is stunning as an alternative to the N road, although it is very narrow in places the surface is good and the road is used by coaches so that gives an idea of the standard. We were lucky enough to be in good passing places when we met a couple of coaches and some lorries...
There is a great camping area in Tafraout which is only 10 Dirhams a night which has a guardian. I suppose we would call it an aire...but given the number of vans parked there its bigger than any aire we have ever seen. There are 3 actual campsites but they were all full and looked very cramped.

On the coast road Camping Atlantica Park about 25km north of Agadir is well worth stopping at. The facilities are brilliant and although it is a huge site the pitches are large and it feels spacious and not at all crowded. It would be possible to get 2 vans on one pitch...a big contrast to many of the sites we have been on. The price is just over 100 Dirhams per night including electricity and very hot, powerful showers. Considering the exchange rate is just over 12 Dirhams to the Pound Sterling it is great value.
Fuel works out at approx 7.3 Dirhams a litre and at Tarfaya was only 5.5 Dirhams.

Anyone who loikes fish will love it here too.....freshly caught and for sale straight from the boats on the beach. Strawberries to dream about too......maybe we will stay even longer than we had anticipated....

Forgot to say that Atlantica Park has a great cyber cafe too.


----------

